# Tagalog : na aalala kita ngayon



## gs491050097

What does it mean ... It's so difficult for me to translate it...

So thank you


----------



## gs491050097

How sad ... no one answer me ....


----------



## Wacky...

Would you try out your own translation? Saying "It's so difficult for me to translate it..." means that you know Tagalog. =)


----------



## gs491050097

I've open the dictionary but it does not help
So I try to ask for help ... Why not? 


 .... By the way thanks


----------



## Chriszinho85

_Naaalala _literally means "remembering."  So the literal translation of _Naaalala kita ngayon_ is _I'm remembering you now._  A more natural way of saying it in English would be _I'm thinking about you right now.  _I'm not a native speaker, so wait for more suggestions.

Chris


----------



## gs491050097

thank you Chris


----------



## Wacky...

It is indeed translated as "I'm thinking about you right now."
In Tagalog, you can also say "Iniisip kita ngayon." and it is more typical than "Naaalala kita ngayon."

Isipin = to think about someone/something


The use of the word "naaalala" implies that something might have reminded you of someone.


----------



## gs491050097

oh Thanks a lot to you Wacky ... I think i get the meaning now ...


----------

